# Bee Pollen sizing



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm packaging bee pollen for the first time and had a number of questions:

Is bee pollen the same weight as honey? Do you sell it in jars standardized for honey weight? (queenline, etc)
Is there a common size for selling it? (1#, 8oz, 4oz, etc)

Are selling in baggies an option?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

We recently started selling pollen. We use the 4oz classic plastic honey bottles. They don't weight 4oz with pollen in the bottles I think they weight around 2-3oz not sure I would have to go back an weight some.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I sell it in the 12oz hex jar.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

How much do you sell it for,,,how do you process it? Do you dry it or freeze it?


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone know how pollen weight compares to honey weight?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

The weight of pollen will vary dependent upon the moisture content. I sell fresh frozen pollen. It will weigh more than dried pollen. I sell a 2 lb. honey jar full of pollen which weighs 1 lb. I also sell an 8 oz. jar which weighs in at
four ounces. If this pollen was dry, a larger weight would fit into those jars. Experiment and see what works for you.


----------

